# Dell Hardware in Thermaltake Gehäuse



## the rusher (25. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab einen Dell PC (genauer: Dimension 4550). Der PC ist relativ laut und das Gehäuse bietet auch nicht gerade viele Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten. Ist es möglich die Dell-Hardware in ein Thermaltake-Gehäuse (genauer: Tai-Chi mit Wasserkühlung) einzubauen? Ich hab mal gehört Thermaltake nimmt Rücksicht auf den Dell-Standart (gibt's den wirklich?). Macht evtl. der Einbau der Wasserkühlung Probleme?

Vielen Dank

Gruss rusher


----------



## unmountable (29. März 2006)

Ich hab zwar noch keinen Dell-PC auseinander genommen, aber ich nehme mal an, dass es auch mehr oder weniger normale PCs mit ATX-Standard sein werden.

Ich hab neulich einen Computer aus einem anderen Gehäuse in ein Thermaltake Tai-Chi mit WaKü verfrachtet. Das ging ohne Probleme. Das Wasserkühlung ist ja schon fertig verbaut, man muss nur die Schläuche anschließen und den vorhandenen CPU-Kühler gegen den Wasser-Kühlkörper austauschen und anschließend das mitgelieferte Wasser auffüllen und Strom anschließen - Fertig.

Das Gehäuse ist übrigens ein ziemlicher Brocken und erinnert etwas an einen Heizkörper, wenn es so unter dem Schreibtisch steht...


----------



## the rusher (29. März 2006)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort unmountable.

Nachdem ich diesen Thread gelesen habe bin ich nicht mehr sicher, ob mein MoBo in dieses Gehäuse passt. Nachdem ich mal nachgemessen hab kam folgendes zutage: mein MoBo ist extwa 25cm lang und etwa 22 cm breit (nicht so genau +-1 cm). Meines Wissens entspricht dies nicht dem ATX Standard. Auf dem Board (siehe Bilder) ist folgende Nummer aufgedruck (rechts aussen): E2210882. Nach meinen Recherchen ist das ein Mini ATX MoBo (Oh Gott noch so ein Standard), wie seht ihr das?

Doch ein weiteres Problem ist aufgetaucht: Passt der CPU-Kühler von der Wasserkühlung überhaupt auf meinen Sockel (478?, siehe Bild)?
Fragen über Fragen, könnt ihr mir helfen?

Bild vom MoBo 

Bild vom Sockel


----------



## unmountable (31. März 2006)

Glaube nicht, dass es da Probleme gibt. Wie gesagt: Das Gehäuse ist riesig. Da ist locker Platz drin. Das von mir verbaute Asus A7N8X machte keine Probleme. (Die Maße hab ich jetzt grad nicht im Kopf...  )

Und wenn ich jetzt nicht total daneben liege, passt Micro-ATX auf jeden Fall in ATX-Gehäuse. Nur andersrum wird's eng.  

Thema CPU-Sockel:
Beim Gehäuse liegen Haltungen für so ziemlichen jeden am Markt verfügbaren Sockel dabei. Also keine Probleme bei 748.


----------



## the rusher (31. März 2006)

Hallo unmountable

Inzwischen habe ich mich mal beim Dell Support erkundigt. Nach mehreren Emails kam diese Antwort: 





> Die Hauptplatinen werden speziell fuer Dell gefertigt, und wir benutzen nicht standardmaessige Hauptplatinen ? die sind leider
> nicht mit ATX/microATX kompatibel.



Ich denke die Sache hat sich erledigt  , obwohl ich bis gestern daran glaubte ich könnte es noch einbauen, da mich irgendwie die Löcher im Board auf die Idee brachten es könnte doch noch Micro ATX sein.


----------



## unmountable (3. April 2006)

Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass das so dermaßen vom Standard abweicht, dass man das nicht in ein anderes Gehäuse umbauen kann.

Ich hab vor ner Weile mal nen Aldi-PC in ein anderes Gehäuse gebaut und da gab's auch keine Probleme. Das Mainboard war da auch ein spezielles Micro-ATX-Board. Bei Dell wird das nicht viel anders sein.

Deine Bilder gehen leider nicht (mehr?), sonst hätte ich's mir nochmal genauer angeschaut.

Hast Du vielleicht irgendein anderes Board zum "Löchervergleich" zur Hand?

Nicht vom wirren Gebrabbel der Support-Mitarbeiter verwirren lassen und gleich die Finte ins Korn werfen!


----------



## the rusher (5. April 2006)

So, die Bilder sollten wieder erreichbar sein...(hab aus Versehen den Ordner gelöscht)

Bild 1

Bild 2

Der letzte Kommentar vom Dell-Support: 

Frage: 





> Vielen Dank für ihre schnelle und kompetente Antwort.  Habe ich es richtig
> verstanden, dass es demnach nicht möglich ist das Motherboard vom
> Dimension 4550 in ein anderes Gehäuse(ATX/Micro ATX) einzubauen?



Antwort: 





> Ganz Richtig - zu einem passen die Schrauben nicht (Sie muesten manuell Loecher Bohren und die Stifte
> anpassen, zu zweitem passt die Groesse nicht, und vor allem haetten Sie Probleme mit der
> Stromversorgungseinheit - diese wuerde leider auch nicht passen was die Anschluesse/Kabelbelegung
> angeht.



Naja, Dell hat auf jeden Fall einen Kunden verloren....

Ich wäre froh, wenn du dir die Pics mal ansehen könntest, ich glaube von den Löcher her sollte es Micro ATX sein, oder nicht?


----------



## the rusher (2. Mai 2006)

Für alle dies wissen wollen: das Motherboard passt nicht, es jedoch mögliche das MoBo nur mit zwei oder drei Schrauben zu befestigen. Also lasst den Dell lieber Dell sein 

gruss rusher


----------

